# Dean Wayne Static Modifier 8 String



## Galius (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like the Dean we seen wasnt a Dimebag model. Though im not a fan of this particular model its interesting to see that there is now a TOM8 bridge. Plus the scale lenght is 26.5in which isnt terrible (I own a Schecter with the same and its managable). The specs dont seem too bad for the price of $699 as seen on ebay. Sad to see another black guitar though 

 Mahogany Top/Body
 26-1/2" Scale
 54mm Nut
 Set Mahogany "Slim D-Shaped" Neck
 Ebony Fingerboard
 Pearl Dot Inlays
 Grover Tuners
 Black Hardware
 Tune-O-Matic Bridge
 EMG 808 Pickups
 Tuning - F# B E A D G B E
 Classic Black Finish
 Finishes: Classic Black

Dean Wayne Static Modifier 8 String Electric Guitar in Classic Black PRE-SALE | eBay

And the official dean page Dean Electric Guitars-Acoustic Guitars-Bass Guitars


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2012)

Think we've seen this one before, dude... but that's a pretty good price.

Not too keen on the guitar itself though. This is probably Dean's worst year for new products for a while.


----------



## Galius (Jan 27, 2012)

I go through the forums quite a bit daily, and so far last ive seen was a crappy picture, specualtion of it being a way to milk Dimes name, and no information on specs.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 27, 2012)

Wait, so Wayne Static uses 8 strings now? I love Wayne, but barely used 6 strings...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 27, 2012)

Galius said:


> I go through the forums quite a bit daily, and so far last ive seen was a crappy picture, specualtion of it being a way to milk Dimes name, and no information on specs.



I thought it was always pretty clear that it was a Wayne Static sig? 

I think the fact that it's an 8-string, with a fixed bridge and EMGs and no shitty graphics, was probably a giveaway that it wasn't a Dime model 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/183653-cool-dean-8-string-guitars.html

There's plenty of pics and info in there, I think.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 27, 2012)

Neck dive called. He says hello.


----------



## Galius (Jan 27, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Wait, so Wayne Static uses 8 strings now? I love Wayne, but barely used 6 strings...


Ya know...I was gonna say the EXACT same thing but I wasnt sure if anyone would think I was a dick lol. 

If this is a "repost" im sorry, but last I went through the thread with the picture of this I assumes there was still unanswered questions.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 27, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Neck dive called. He says hello.



Have you ever played a Dean ML?


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not a Dean fan but I really dig this shape it's like the old Dime Washburn stealth model crossed with the standard ML shape I think the ebay seller has it wrong though as the Dean page doesn't even list it as a sig plus all the videos of Wayne Static's solo tour I've seen show him and his band playing 6's.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 27, 2012)

If that's the price it goes for on sites like Musiciansfriend, it'll actually be pretty tempting.


----------



## Galius (Jan 27, 2012)

I know he does play a guitar with the same body so maybe he made an assumption? Actually if you look on the official page it has Wayne at the top, so is the "modifier" his sig name?


----------



## VILARIKA (Jan 27, 2012)

What makes this a Wayne Static signature? Sorry if i'm missing something very obvious.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 27, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> Have you ever played a Dean ML?



Many, in fact. I've owned two. The headstocks tend to go straight for the floor. I imagine this will be even worse.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 27, 2012)

If it wasn't for the headstock I'd like this a lot. The body shape is nice but that headstock will cause WAY too much neck dive.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 27, 2012)

Wayne Static? 8-string? EMGs? None of this adds up.


----------



## JaeSwift (Jan 28, 2012)

Guitarman700 said:


> Many, in fact. I've owned two. The headstocks tend to go straight for the floor. I imagine this will be even worse.



Exactly, you sounded like you were speaking from experience when you said ''neck dive called''


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 28, 2012)

Excuse me noobness, but what "neckdive" ?


----------



## Asrial (Jan 28, 2012)

^Neckdive is when you have your guitar strapped on to your body, you hold it in playing position, and let go. If the guitar neck goes towards the ground, it got neck dive. If it flat out hits the ground, you are holding the guitar in the wrong direction. 

But yeah, those specs doesn't add up to me at all either. Didn't he also have a signature 6'er with ESP a couple of years ago? Metal-plate top and explorer-shaped?


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 29, 2012)

TomAwesome said:


> Wayne Static? 8-string? EMGs? None of this adds up.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong here but every Static song I ever heard didn't have more than 3 chords and those sounded like sampled loops...

Not sure what he's gonna do with all those strings...


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 29, 2012)

^ That's part of what I'm getting at.


----------



## That_One_Person (Jan 29, 2012)

Pretty sure this is just the shape he designed/endorses. As you guys can see, his name isn't plastered all over the place (very un-dean like).


----------



## Xaios (Jan 29, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> This is probably Dean's worst year for new products for a while.



Eh, not enough guitarists died this last year. If the world really does end in 2012 though, next year's model line should be ridiculous!


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 30, 2012)

Why is this so hard to figure out?

Dean added the Modifier line. Wayne has a custom-ish version of a modifier. It's 6 string. Wayne plays 6 string guitars. I doubt he'd ever have any desire to even get a 7. It doesn't even look like they're offering his version of the modifier as a sig. It's just a new line of MLs that includes an 8 string... that looks ugly as sin.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 30, 2012)

The original ML shape is fantastic, but the Baby MLs and the Modifier are just hideous. Bevels and carved tops don't work with the ML shape, IMO.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 30, 2012)

The string spacing looks so close  they probably could have used 707s and saved a few bucks 

Always glad to see more ERGs on the market, but not crazy about this one


----------



## Mysticlamp (Jan 30, 2012)

looks like it weighs a ton


----------



## -42- (Jan 30, 2012)

You could use the headstock to row across the English Channel.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 30, 2012)

Neck dive is a possibility, however, regular ML's have very little neck dive, its close to balanced than people are making it sound.


----------



## in-pursuit (Jan 30, 2012)

this guitar has joined the ever swelling ranks of 8 string black guitars with a 4+4 headstock that I absolutely hate the look of.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 30, 2012)

People still listen to static x?


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 30, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Neck dive is a possibility, however, regular ML's have very little neck dive, its close to balanced than people are making it sound.



There was a crap ton of neck dive in the video of Wayne playing the 6 string version.



Stealthdjentstic said:


> People still listen to static x?



Yeah. They put out a lot of simple, yet catchy stuff. Stuff that, surprise, doesn't have a expiration date. They're far from one of my favorite bands, but I'll still rock the shit out of their music.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 30, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Eh, not enough guitarists died this last year. If the world really does end in 2012 though, next year's model line should be ridiculous!


----------



## Chalupacabra (Jan 30, 2012)

I guess Dean has always felt a little cheesy to me. I have played one of the Dime models and it was actually pretty nice, easy player. Still, mega cheese. Then, Static X is right there with the Creeds and 3 Doors Downs of the world when it comes to cheese. So you see, this is far too much cheese. Something terrible is going to happen. A cheesy black hole is going to swallow us all.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

The difference being that Static-X is tasty industrial metal cheese. They know it's cheese, and they have fun with it. I like them. Creed is obnoxious more often than not (though they're certainly far from the worst out there these days), and Three Doors Down is just an incredibly mediocre band that got lucky.

If Static-X is cheese, it's EZ-Cheez. It's devoid of any nutritional value, and it's not worth eating very often, but sometimes it's just a damn tasty treat that hits the spot.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 30, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> People still listen to static x?



Static Shock?



I think the guitar is pretty horrendous looking, but at least it's something different.


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2012)

That headstock was made for $4+4


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 30, 2012)

That is the biggest Electric I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 30, 2012)

Chalupacabra said:


> I guess Dean has always felt a little cheesy to me. I have played one of the Dime models and it was actually pretty nice, easy player. Still, mega cheese. Then, Static X is right there with the Creeds and 3 Doors Downs of the world when it comes to cheese. So you see, this is far too much cheese. Something terrible is going to happen. A cheesy black hole is going to swallow us all.



You people from Green Bay are just waaaay too obsessed with cheese.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 30, 2012)

Static-X hasn't been together since 2009, Wayne has his own solo project...


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 30, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Static-X hasn't been together since 2009, Wayne has his own solo project...



Which is more or less the same thing and he plays mostly Static-X material live. I had the same reaction but didn't want to get into the semantics of that, rather than discuss this absolutely hideous guitar.


----------



## trickae (Jan 30, 2012)

didn't wayne static dissapear in 1999? 

not digging the look and the 26.5' scale length for an 8. 

But meh it does the job for some of the ss.org members.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 31, 2012)

26.5" is actually a pretty decent scale length for an 8 as long as you're not tuning down too much from standard. It's adequate for F#, F, I've even tuned my Schecter down to drop E with its stock strings with no problems; and it sounds good across the whole range of the guitar.


----------



## Cbricker (Feb 21, 2012)

The Dean MLs (for me) are among the most comfortable guitars I have played. While I am nervous about this one, being an eight-string, I do look forward to at least trying it out. What I am excited for is that the ML is now becoming a guitar rather than just an icon of a great player. I love Dime (i actually own the cfh ML with the lightning bolt) but it seems like the ML has just been attached to him and only him. Good to see Dean expanding there lineup and expanding on a great guitar.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Feb 22, 2012)

I want to fight alligators with that guitar, dude.


----------



## eguitaruk (Feb 22, 2012)

Im not a big fan of the ML shape but that just looks epic, Maybe i could be persuaded.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder why they didn't keep the chrome hardware like they did with the pre-release ad with Wayne....







Would have looked a lot better, IMO.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out wtf is the point of building Wayne Static an 8-string and putting his name on it.... -_-


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 22, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I'm still trying to figure out wtf is the point of building Wayne Static an 8-string and putting his name on it.... -_-



Refer to my previous post.

Here's a preview:

His name is not on it.


----------



## The Norsemen (Mar 1, 2012)

Move the bottom strap button a little bit, grab a 3in strap, and ML's balance just fine.
I can't imagine this being different. You can always weigh down the body. You aren't running a marathon with it.  

Honestly, My first thought when I saw Wayne Static and 8 string was Really? as well.
Other than the styling, I don't see this guitar offering up anything other ERG's aren't already doing as well or better.

To me, the proportions of the guitar look like they took the 6 string and expanded it instead of the guitar being designed around an 8 string platform.
That in my eyes, makes me think it won't be as comfortable as other 8 strings. The 24.75 neck on the 6's are a bit cramped and that one looks to be as well.
But hey, there will never be a left handed version for me to find out hahaha


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 1, 2012)

I can never get over how fugly this Dean body type is. Regardless of who plays/played it.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm excited for it. A little cheese is cool with me, I love my Deans. No graphics, no problem!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd be modding the headstock, couldn't possibly look any worse than what it does right outta the factory.

EDIT: Just saw this on the dean site -




25 (6 and 7 string versions) to be made worldwide...weeew, talk about upper fret access. What is that, 29 frets then another 5 for the hell of it?


----------



## TheOnlyKtulu (Sep 15, 2017)

They must have their reasons. I had a Private Label Strettavita once, and it had a 24.5" scale, so I guess we'll have ask Zelinsky.

Just wanted to know if you did any mods on yours.
Mine: Changed to DiMarzio Ionizer & Eclipse (though they are, like, 1/4" outside the outer chords, but that's ok, as long as they are wider than the chords, so I've been explained), changed both volume pots to get them coil splits, and the tone pot to have the phasing on the bridge.
Of course, I had to do the entire re-wiring again.

What about you?


----------



## macgruber (Sep 17, 2017)

TheOnlyKtulu said:


> They must have their reasons. I had a Private Label Strettavita once, and it had a 24.5" scale, so I guess we'll have ask Zelinsky.
> 
> Just wanted to know if you did any mods on yours.
> Mine: Changed to DiMarzio Ionizer & Eclipse (though they are, like, 1/4" outside the outer chords, but that's ok, as long as they are wider than the chords, so I've been explained), changed both volume pots to get them coil splits, and the tone pot to have the phasing on the bridge.
> ...



you do realize the last response to this thread was over 5 years ago, right? dudes probably playing a 10 string by now.


----------



## BangandBreach (Sep 18, 2017)

macgruber said:


> you do realize the last response to this thread was over 5 years ago, right? dudes probably playing a 10 string by now.


How many alligators could you fight with a 10 string?


----------



## Sumsar (Sep 18, 2017)

Lol took me some time before I realized that this is pretty much a litteral necrobump, since Wayne Static died in 2014


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 19, 2017)

macgruber said:


> you do realize the last response to this thread was over 5 years ago, right? dudes probably playing a 10 string by now.



Uh... I got some news...


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 23, 2017)

I was sad when I heard he died...but that article seems (un?)intentionally funny. ....She found the decedent dead in the bed...sounds kinda like a lyric from a Static-X song. That, and why bring up that he had a history of gynecomastia _dot dot dot--_next and previous sentence unrelated.

Good ol' man boobs Wayne, how he would've wanted us to remember him.

All this aside, I have always liked Dean Z's and ML's, I grant their QC is hit and miss certain years, but I bought a Black Gold Z in late 2005 (MIK) and I _never _would've sold it had I known it would be the best I've played to date. I had the action down to about 1-2.5mm and dimarzios in it with a series/parallel tap. Man I miss that guitar.


----------

